# Best place to purchase a mattress?



## mattech (Feb 26, 2017)

Our mattress has some age on it and the wife and I aren't sleeping that great anymore. We got it with a new bedroom suite at a furniture store. We didn't really shop around and just got whatever. I've done a little online shopping and to say I've got sticker shock is an Understatement. Would we be better off going to an actual matress only type store, or furniture store, or anywhere else for that matter?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 26, 2017)

I would stay away from these pop up matteress stores you see come and go. I wish I would have. Bought a Stearns and Foster and this thing is crap. I relate it to buying shoes from outlet stores.
Just cheaper with name stamped on it. Where I bought is out of business now.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2017)

That's what I'm worried about...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 26, 2017)

I want to go to Original Mattress, but haven't had the time.  I understand they make their own and don't have the overhead of others.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds Interesting, I'd like to see if anyone has experience with them first though.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 26, 2017)

Just my and wife's opinion but stay away from the memory foam mattress's. Got one that's less than 2 years old and I'm ready to toss it on my burn pile. Our old mattress was a Original Mattress and it lasted over 20 years. Were looking for a new pillow top now.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2017)

Wife has made it clear she does not want a memory foam or a sleep number.


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 26, 2017)

I have bought several from Original Mattress and they are ok for the $.  We have had a Sleep Number for 12 plus years and the wife loves it.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 26, 2017)

Same here with the sleep number. It's great. So great that all other mattresses are terrible


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought my last one for my daughter from wayfair.  Free shipping and it has been a great foam mattress.


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 27, 2017)

Hands down, these are the best deals on mattresses we've found, based on a tip from Clark Howard radios show:

Costco
Novafoam Serafina 14" pillowtop

It's worth a costco membership just to order the mattress.

It ships to you in a box. It comes compressed into a folded W shape, strabbed, vacuum sealed and boxed. You drag it in the house, take it out of the box, set it in place on the bed, cut the wrapper and vacuum seal plastic, it expands to full size in about 5 minutes. 

A queen size, you can handle with one person. A King comes in a 40x20x22" box and weighs 149 pounds - it takes two people.

We've repllaced all our mattresses that get used with them, since we bought the first one 5 years ago.

Elkbane


----------



## Luke0927 (Feb 27, 2017)

We have an official Tempurpedic going on close to 10 years now.  We purchased it when my wife was pregnant with our first child and we still are very happy with it.

We have a Costco membership and have heard of those mattresses also, that might be worth looking into.


----------



## Elkbane (Feb 27, 2017)

Luke - note I corrected the name. Some of the mattresses we replaced were Tempurpedics.....good luck with it.

Elkbane


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 27, 2017)

I've owned several from Original Mattress Factory. They have a wide enough selection you can find something comfortable for you. The last one I bought was from Costco, it was a mid-range priced sealy. Delivery and haul away old was included for less that $1000 for a king. 90 day return policy, so if you end up not liking it after 30 days, you can take it back, no questions. Only problem is YOU have to take it back. Either would be good choices.


----------



## joey1919 (Feb 27, 2017)

I bought a matress recently( about 6 months ago) from the "matress firm". I was looking at a firmer memory foam. I ended up buying the store brand because I actually liked it better and it was 1/3 the price. I'm about to attempt to return it under warranty. It's junk and has been for a couple of months. It has a 2+ inch sag in the middle and that's without us in it. I loved it in the beginning, I absolutely hate it now.

Going to be following this thread, I've got to do something. My back hurts


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 27, 2017)

I ordered mine from Amazon, I've had it about 5 months now best mattress I've owned. But it is a memory foam


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 27, 2017)

We bought a Serta memory foam about 5 years ago, paid about $1,500 for a king size.  Wife and I liked the contouring of the memory foam, since my wife is a side sleeper and I'm a back sleeper, thought it was a good one-size-fits-all type of mattress.  Long story short, it was very comfortable for a couple years but it just hasn't stood the test of time.  I never really thought the memory foam was hot per se, felt like it was manageable depending on the type of sheets used and also a fan never hurts!  The main problem we have is just that the memory foam breaks down over time, so the mattress is much softer and doesn't support our backs the way it once did.  

Once the tax return hits, we're looking at investing whatever it takes to buy a nice mattress.  Looking to go back to a firm spring mattress with perhaps a memory foam top.  

One thing I'm looking at right now, which you might be interested in, and i'm curious if anyone else has input...but it's call the Helix mattress system.  It's basically a customizable bed.  Check it out:  https://www.helixsleep.com/


----------



## fireman401 (Feb 27, 2017)

I purchased mine from a store in Perry.  It is the one that you can see from the interstate at the Hwy 341 exit.  It cam from the discount store and does NOT have a warranty, but was about half the price of a warranted one.  Pretty good selection and has been great so far.  I never hear of anyone having a warranty issue with a mattress anyway....have you?


----------



## Head East (Feb 27, 2017)

matt, i pulled the bedding off to see what ours is.  it is a serta icomfort F500.  i didn't realize this is made in Grovetown.  

anyway, it has layers of different types of gel and foam.  I thought it was a pillow top, bit it is a pillow foam... it looks and feels like a pillow top.  

It has six layers of foam and gel under the "pillow top" and a memory coil system. the gel is supposed to keep you cool.  

wife says its good, so its good.    She has had 4 back surgeries and it works for her.


----------



## Head East (Feb 27, 2017)

Our bed is only a year old.  I expect it will last longer than the last one, but we seem to have to change them out sooner than i'd like.  In the past 10 years we have had 3 different mattresses.  first one lasted about 6 years.  She had 2 surgeries during this time.  Last one we had was only 3 years.  She had a surgery and it didn't work anymore.  She just had another surgery in January and the bed we have seems to suit her. I can say that the beds were probably fine, just her needs changed.  

I like the one we have now.


----------



## quackertackr (Feb 28, 2017)

We went through this last year. We went to Conyers Mattress Outlet ( I think) is the name of it. It is in a warehouse. No frills. We ended up with a Seally alot cheaper than the regular stores. We then bought a Seally adjustable frame from Walmart online. The head and feet both raise up. We are happy with both.


----------



## marknga (Feb 28, 2017)

I have bought a couple from Mattress Firm. We replaced a 20+ year old with a Tempurpedic about 3 years ago. It is really comfortable but I don't know if I would spend that much on another one. 
Mattress Firm has fair price and you a return policy that lets you try it out. Good luck.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Feb 28, 2017)

Bought mine a year ago at Badcock in Athens. It was their 'house brand', but made by Serta. Got mattress and box springs for $750. A year into it, haven't regretted anything about it.

Pillows are a whole different ball game. Not sure where my wife got ours, but they are awesome. Makes the entire setup even better.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2017)

grub master said:


> we have had a sleep number for 12 plus years and the wife loves it.





treemanjohn said:


> same here with the sleep number. It's great. So great that all other mattresses are terrible



x 3.


----------



## JohnK (Feb 28, 2017)

Elkbane said:


> Hands down, these are the best deals on mattresses we've found, based on a tip from Clark Howard radios show:
> 
> Costco
> Novafoam Serafina 14" pillowtop
> ...



Costco is having a mattress sale.


----------



## Stroker (Feb 28, 2017)

joey1919 said:


> I bought a matress recently( about 6 months ago) from the "matress firm". I was looking at a firmer memory foam. I ended up buying the store brand because I actually liked it better and it was 1/3 the price. I'm about to attempt to return it under warranty. It's junk and has been for a couple of months. It has a 2+ inch sag in the middle and that's without us in it. I loved it in the beginning, I absolutely hate it now.
> 
> Going to be following this thread, I've got to do something. My back hurts



Our high$$$$ memory foam which is less than 2 years old already has a low spot where each of us sleep on each side of the mattress which causes a high spot in the middle of the bed. You can definitely feel it if you try and relax or sleep in the middle, feels like your gonna roll over. I can go to bed pain free and wake up with a hurting back. No more memory foam for us.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 2, 2017)

The dump is having a big sale. Looks like some unbelievable discounts on high end mattresses


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 2, 2017)

https://www.themattressunderground.com/mattress-forum/
You will find what you are looking for here^^
Spoke with a owner about a yr ago for a foam mattress better that the temperpedic and it was half the cost shipped.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Mar 6, 2017)

I have bought from The Origional Mattress Firm since 1994.  I have bought mattresses for my daughter and myself and have had only 1 problem with a box spring that sagged after a year.
They replaced it without a problem.
All my mattresses come from them and will continue to do so.


----------



## GaMudd (Mar 7, 2017)

We've bought three set from the Original Mattress Factory and have been happy with all of them.  If you get a pillow top, make sure it is pillow top on both sides so you can flip the mattress every once in a while.  I researched the sleep number bed, but the reviews ran me off.  Some folks love them, but a lot of folks hate them.


----------



## 3ringer (Mar 7, 2017)

We bought one from Sams Club at a great price. I have a hard time getting out of it in the mornings.


----------



## gordwa (Mar 7, 2017)

Check out this web site before you buy..
http://www.sleeplikethedead.com/


----------



## BeerThirty (Mar 7, 2017)

Just bought a Sleep Number last weekend.  The salesman actually listened to my needs and stayed within my budget.  Actually a very systematic process, including the diagnostic they do on your to find your "perfect sleep number".


----------



## Jeetdawg (Mar 7, 2017)

Original Mattress factory fan here.  On my second one now and son got a new one two weeks ago.  Good quality.


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 10, 2017)

Omc, have bought 3 from em. One i have now is about 7 yrs old. No complaints


----------



## VolfanInGeorgia (Mar 11, 2017)

I sell name brand mattresses from my home here in Byron Georgia. I deal in discontinueds, clearance, factory seconds, etc. Queen sets start at $299. Kings from $399. I'm talking name brands from Serta, Simmons, Sealy, etc. I have the best prices you will find on memory foams, pillowtops, hybrids, gel tops, whatever you are looking for. Over 50+ five star reviews on Facebook. I would love to help you out. www.facebook.com/themattresskings or www.themattresskingsllc.com. If Byron is too far south, my cousin sells them over near Covington and I can help you there too.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 12, 2017)

VolfanInGeorgia said:


> I sell name brand mattresses from my home here in Byron Georgia. I deal in discontinueds, clearance, factory seconds, etc. Queen sets start at $299. Kings from $399. I'm talking name brands from Serta, Simmons, Sealy, etc. I have the best prices you will find on memory foams, pillowtops, hybrids, gel tops, whatever you are looking for. Over 50+ five star reviews on Facebook. I would love to help you out. www.facebook.com/themattresskings or www.themattresskingsllc.com. If Byron is too far south, my cousin sells them over near Covington and I can help you there too.



Thanks, I plan on looking into this, as we are also considering a new mattress.


----------

